# good legit real estate lawyer in dubai



## LaurenAus (Oct 19, 2009)

hello everyone,
I am looking for a really good real estate lawyer in Dubai. Can anyone recommend one whose legitimate ? If they have online reviews even better. Thank you


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Helen Eaton


----------

